# Salt-water pool



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with salt-water pools? If at some point, should we buy a house in Mexico (Lakeside) that doesn't have a pool, we will definitely have one installed. I'd like to explore the option of salt-water instead of the regular chlorine. If the house has a chlorine pool already, is it feasible to have it changed over to salt-water?

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## robyngail (Aug 25, 2012)

Depending on the plumbing situation, it should be a relative snap to install a salt generator (the exact nomenclature is probably something like "salt water chlorine generator", but what the heck). Most of them are 110v, but 220v units are available. They are installed in the return line to the pool, after the filter and pump. If you have a properly sized cell, there should be no problems at all. You'll want to monitor the chlorine levels at first to make sure you are not over-chlorinating or under-chlorinating. Some people have had to put a separate timer on their chlorinator, but I'm pretty sure that generators from Pentair, Hayward and others have automatic controls. You have to control the salt content of the pool, too. Too much salt can damage the pool's features: grout, concrete, stainless steel. But, the short answer is "yes". There should be no problem.


----------



## Sanfro (Apr 27, 2012)

We have owned a salt water pool for 7 years . The chlorine generator costs around $1,500 and the sal level will need to be around 3500 ppm . Our pool is 44,000 gallons and requires 1,300 pounds of salt . 

Salt pools aren't chlorine free , they just convert salt into chlorine and the chlorine reverts back into salt , so you don't have to buy chlorine tablets or liquids .


----------

